# فليضئ نوركم قدام الناس



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الة واحد امين

(فليضئ نوركم قدام الناس ليروا اعمالكم فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات)


كلمات قالها السيد المسيح لتلاميذة لكنها تحمل الكثير من المسئولية من رب المجد لتلاميذة زمان ولنا الان فنحن الان اولادة وشاكلتة على الارض ومن المفترض اننا شايلين نفس الرسالة بس المهم احنا اد المسئولية دى ولا هانخزلة ونقول يارب تقيلة علينا
هل احنا بجد ذى ما رب المجد بيقول ( فليضئ نوركم) هل الان فى اللى بينا بيشع نور ذى القديسين اللى كان رب المجد بيظهرلهم ويساندهم فى عذاباتهم ويقويهم ليؤمن الكثير بالمسيح 
هل فينا الان من هو بيخاف على تصرفاتة انها متلاحظة ومتراقبة من رب المجد وعارف ان ممكن الشئ اللى هايعملة دة ممكن يغضب ربنا اى ان كان نوع الخطية هل فى فينا الان هذة النوعية من البشر
هل موجود من هم يضعون ارادة الرب ومشيئتة قبل مشيئتهم الشخصية اللى اكيد مش احسن من ارادة ربنا
هل فى بينا اللى بيحاول يستشير ربنا فى تصرفاتة قبل ما يعملها او يرجع للانجيل قبل ما يعمل اى حاجة ويشوف اللى هايعملة دة حسب التعاليم ولا مخالف
كتير منا بيتصرف فى حياتة تصرفات لا تليق بمسيحى بسبب طبيعة الحياة اللى بنحياها على الارض البائدة لكن لية بنسيب مساحة للشيطان انة يعمل
لدينا ناموس سهل ان نقيس علية كل تصرفاتنا لنتجنب اى تدخلات خارجية ولاى مداعبة شيطانية توقعنا فى المحظور اللى ممكن نتعود علية ويبقا عادة علينا
لية بندخل بيت الرب واحنا من برة مسيحيين ومن جوة بعيدين عن المسيح وتعاليمة بنصلى اة باحساس لا بروح منحدرة ممكن بأنسحاق لا بخشوع ممكن اة بتورع وتقهقر فى الشهوات لا
الرب عايز مننا تصرفات نابعة من القلب مش نابعة منن الشكليات الارضية الخارجة من التفكير الارضى الفاسد
النور اللى ممكن يخرج من تصرفات شكلية خارجية عامل ذى وميض او فلاش الكاميرا سهل انك بعد ثانية ماتشفوش لكن النور اللى المسيح بيقصدة دة نور طويل المدة مستمر فى الوقت لدرجة انة ممكن يرشد ضال الى حظيرة رب المجد يسوع​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع حلو جدااا شكراا


----------



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع حلو جدااا شكراا


 

شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الة واحد امين
> 
> (فليضئ نوركم قدام الناس ليروا اعمالكم فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات)
> 
> ...


*تسلم الايادى شكرا

وحقا

(فليضئ نوركم قدام الناس ليروا اعمالكم فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات)
​*


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *تسلم الايادى شكرا​*
> 
> *وحقا*​
> *(فليضئ نوركم قدام الناس ليروا اعمالكم فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات)*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جميلة قوي
مرسي علي تعبك


----------



## amjad-ri (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> جميلة قوي
> مرسي علي تعبك


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا عادل 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا​*
> 
> 
> _*سلام ونعمة*_​


 
شكرااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا امجد

ربنا يباركك​


----------

